# Height of CCI events



## sista_act (17 March 2007)

hi i have always wondered how high the xc and sj jumps are at  events such as badminton and burghley also lower rated events eg. a 2star. do the jumps reach an max height and the course get more technical or does the height increase with the * rating?

thankyou jen xxx


----------



## Bossanova (17 March 2007)

1* sj- 1.15  xc- 1.10 height with max base spread of 2.10 and a max drop of 1.60

2* sj- 1.20  xc- 1.15 height, spread- 2.40, drop- 1.80

3* sj- 1.25  xc- 1.20 height, spread- 2.70, drop- 2m

4* sj- 1.25  xc- 1.20 height, spread- 3m, drop- 2m

So as well as increasing in technicality, the main diff between 3/4* is the spreads


----------



## sista_act (17 March 2007)

wow thankyou!
horses are such amazing athletes but then again so are the riders! i for one would not wish to tackle a solid 1.20, 3m wide fence!

it seems a world away from my ponyclub comps!


----------



## MagicMelon (18 March 2007)

1* isnt as big as I thought actually! Am *thinking* of aiming for a 1* this year. But I walked a course last year and I swear they were massive. Especially the damn brushes (which are allowed to be bigger since they give), problem being my ned doesnt like to touch any fence so he jumps clean over brushes!


----------

